# Pipe Cigar on fire!!!!



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I was real skeptical about this cigar but it turned out to be a decent cigar and an even more fun conversation piece. Definitely a pepin stick. Aside from the craziness of it I did enjoy this cigar. The draw was tighter than I would like but I have had regular cigars that were worse.

Here are some pics to see the progress! *Tampa Humidor* was my cigar bar of choice...and in my opinion the ONLY place to smoke a cigar in tampa!

Ash held on very nice. I would have liked to have seen the bottom of the "pipe" burned but it didn't. A few minor touch ups here or there helped it along!

Don't be afraid to smoke the good stuff. You never know when your time may expire! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow thats quite a cigar! Nice!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That's crazy!!


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

hmm... I'm gonna be in Tampa this weekend for a rugby match, Saturday afternoon I may be stopping by there....


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd meet you there but I have a wedding rehearsal/meeting to go to. If you go there ask for Brian, he's the manager on saturdays. Tell him Eddie from Cigar Live sent you! He'll take care of ya!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is one weird cigar for sure


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

That looked very enjoyable.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

where did you acquire this cigar?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats pretty cool looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I am pretty sure this is where I got it from about a year ago or something.

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/pipecigar.html

I wanted one and this seems to be the ONLY place to get them.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

neat stuff.... it's always cool to see unusual sticks like that


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That certainly was an 'interesting' smoke.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I've seen several of those rolled, but never seen one smoked. Way to set the bar.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Theres a wild smoke fo sho


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice to know it's not just for looks.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

wow, very cool eddie


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it worth the $17.50?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

interesting... glad it tasted good.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha, that's really neat! Glad you had fun with it.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

funny looking


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats cool man!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Thats a crazy smoke. I didn't even know Pepin made cigar pipes.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Is it worth the $17.50?


Is any Cigar worth $17.50? Well actually some are worth it and then some...

I will say this though. Some cigars aren't the best bang for the buck, however, some cigars you just HAVE to smoke! This cigar was worth the money mearly for the fact that it attracted a GREAT deal of conversation. The taste of the cigar itself was typical of the ERDLH line of Don Pepin so it was tasty in those regards.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

One of the guys on my dart team has a pipe cigar that was rolled by Sam of NUB... He just can't bring himself to light it up...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not scared to smoke the good stuff, but if I g=had one of those don't think I would ever smoke it. But hey as long as you had fun doing it, then thats what its all about!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like it burnt fairly well. Cool stick.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME! Now where did you get it!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw the link. Thanks! Might have to get a couple!


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

That's neat!


----------

